# Houston Monthly Herf #9



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Alright mayne. Its time for Jonjonmacky's houston monthly herf pics, and as I do, will post a chronological first person perspective of my experience with my fellow b/s otl's.

Stogie was kind enough to bring a box of Old Henry's blended by Pepin , and La Hara's and the new Xikar cigar "Defiance" blended by J. Fuego, and passed em out! Very great smokes!

Oh yeah, and the owner totally took care of us, when one waiter complained that the smoke was making his eyes water, he said he told him to toughen up! WOO! take that _Environmentalist..._ But yeah, he said, next time, hes going to get us some cigar ash trays, cause all we had were cigarrette ones, which got stocked very quickly, and noted that he is thinking about installing some tv's in certain areas on the patio and stuff, so it should be really cool, not to mention the food is really good, and is not an arm and a leg like other grill places.. Oh he brought us like free spinich dip n chips etrees and everything, with fresh kettle chips they cook there! Very Very Tight!



















Texas Fish n Chips.. It wAS delicious...








As You can see...





























































































































































































The Owner Talking to stogie and takin care of us.









Pepin Blended Henry, Nicaraguan puro, freaking delicious.













































Deliciously aged DPG CC


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Great Pictures JonJon. What a party and is that a banana near the end.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice pics Jonjon...very nice!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn I missed it! Great pics hip hop boy.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Clay looks like Yao Ming standing next to Troy.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice pics. Looks like a great time!! I wanna try to make it over there for one of the herfs


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pics..awsome time


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Jon. Tiffany and I went to first base and you got it on film.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

great pics guys it looked like you guys had alot of fun


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

That looks like one heck of a time!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pictures.... looks like everyone had a great time


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pics Jonjon. Looks like a truly great time


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I took videos, which i will upload tomorrow on cigarlive Video, got videos, of the women takin shots, stogie talking about some Live blendage, and some good footage allround!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pics Jonathan! Looks seem you had a great time! :whoohoo:


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Yeah, I took videos, which i will upload tomorrow on cigarlive Video, got videos, of the women takin shots, stogie talking about some Live blendage, and some good footage allround!


Sounds awesome. Cant wait to see the videos


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

dude, Troy I'm sorry, lol!!! 

And everyone who doesn't know me or has never seen me I'm not standing on a box... They Call Me The LANCERO... I'm 6''5' 145.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> That looks like one heck of a time!


dude your avatar is just wrong... And no you didnt get me i know what that does...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow Rap Master J you got a lot of great pics! I'm sure the videos are just as good.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great Pics John, Way To GO


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Man, looks like an awesome time....

Oh, and how about that shirt Stogie is wearing? Um, those are sweet!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time had by all


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

looks like you had a lot of fun.
I am jealous we are still getting snow here and your in shorts at night?


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like one heck of a good time!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like a good time. We are trying to get a monthly herf going over here in the ATL. Wish us luck.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now thats a happy group


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

zion698 said:


> Looks like a good time. We are trying to get a monthly herf going over here in the ATL. Wish us luck.


Man I would imagine that to be huge right?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow, Paddy's looks like an awesome place to hang out...and smoke of course! sweet!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, I've got to make my plans better so I can get to a few of these herf's... It's a little bit on the 'killing me' side of the house. Looks like everyone had a great time...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Someday... I'll make an Htown herf!!!! Mark my words!!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Man I would imagine that to be huge right?


Not really ... it takes some doing to get folks out, find a central location, etc. The ATL is not as cigars friendly as it seems to be over your way. It's getting better though.


----------

